# Fishing Report from the Grand



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

I have noticed a lack of actual reports this season, so I figured I would put one on here. The fishing on the Grand has been really great the last few weeks, and really all winter long. On Saturday, I found a spot where they were sitting under an ice shelf. When the float got within a foot of the ice, bam, fish on. I was using pink egg sacs. I threw some minnows on, same result. Almost every fish was a dark male, 2 females in 2 days, out of about 20 fish. The fish seemed to be in deep holes, as expected, but when I moved into the faster water, they were there as well. I had a blast this weekend, I do wish it was a few degrees warmer. But then again, I wouldn't have had the whole river to myself. Here are a few pictures...


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Great post and nice pics. Thanks for sharing 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice post!

Careful about posting pics of fish laying in the mud or rocks or gilling them! The Steely worshipers are always lurking...LOL!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice Matt! Looks like you are just smoking them as usual! Looks like the grand will be blown for a few days but maybe silver fish be a comin!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I need to learn the grand. Very nice. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

